# '93 Pathfinder intake on an '86 z31 NA. Opinions?



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello everyone.

I am considering the intake manifold swap from the stock z31 to the '93 Pathfinder intake with the 60mm TB from the 240sx. I was just wondering though, if it is really worth the work. According to the information on Z31.com, he said it gave a pretty good increase in power. I was just wondering if anyone on here has done this swap with their NA model. 
I was wondering exactly what kind of power increase I can expect... as in horsepower and torque, etc... 

My car is slowing coming together, just did the rear suspension over the Christmas break. Springs, Struts, and Swaybar. I still need to swap the '86 front clip with the '87 front clip from my parts car... The only trouble I see with this is swaping over the '87 headlights, do I need to do any re-wiring?

Thanks in advance for any input, hope you all enjoyed your holidays. =D


----------



## IndigoDave (Nov 12, 2009)

I've been wondering about the same thing, since I read that the intake manifold is a straight bolt-on swap. The photo I saw made it look like a pretty clunky assembly, though. Would it even fit under the stock hood?


----------



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

It isn't exactly a direct bolt-on swap, it does take some modifications, and no... the stock hood will not fit, it too will have to be modified.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

It's not worth the work on an NA.


----------



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

AZ-ZBum said:


> It's not worth the work on an NA.


I had something witty to reply to your post earlier, AZ-Zbum... but, I forgot most of what it was.

I respect your advice and opinion on most things, but your one-liner answer leaves me with no help at all. You just tell me it's not worth the work on an NA, though I've seen you post the same statement in other forum threads. I'm not expecting z31-T or near Turbo performance from the modification, if I could have afforded to spend the money for performance I would have bought a z31-T or an SS model. I just want a simple answer as to what kind of numbers I can expect in a Horsepower, Torque, and possible MPG gain from the car being able to breathe better. With that knowledge (I) will decide whether it is worth it or not...


Thank you.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

peak horsepower gains: none
peak torque gains: none
mpg gains: minimal (maybe 1 to 2mpg)

What will it do for you? You will see better torque and HP numbers at a lower RPMs, but it won't be much. On an NA, probably less than 5%. Upper RPMs (above 4,000) will look pretty much the same. 

Disadvantages to installing the pathfinder plenum:
1. No more AC.
2. Hood won't close properly.
3. Sourcing all the parts (plenum, plug wires, distributor, etc)
4. Custom intake piping will be needed.

Short answer:
It's not worth the work on an NA.


----------



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

Now that was the kind of answer I was hoping for, Thank you AZ-Zbum.

I wasn't aware that I'd be losing AC from doing the swap. What kind of increase will you get doing it on a Turbo model? I almost had a '84 z31-T with 90,000 miles on it from the original onwer for $500, but the guy that gave the onwer $100 for it like, 3 months ago still hasn't paid up the other $400 and the owner wants to wait and see if the other guy is going to come up with the money... >.< 

It just needs the fender and passenger side door replaced from where he hit a deer.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I personally wouldn't do the work on a turbo unless it was for a big turbo. And for the same reasons. Only difference is the lower RPMs will have much more torque, but your peak still won't be affected much. But it will come on a lot sooner.


----------

